# A video of Triny's puppies...



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Now dont get too excited I mean still in her tummy....sorry


----------



## swtkq (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG that is to funny and cute do you know how many is Trinity going to have?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I think around 3-4..


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

Omg, all I could think of while watching that was "my baby was in there once, pushing and trying to get out, and fighting for some room" :lol: That's so .... I dunno how to even describe it... Precious.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

that is so adorable! I have to say I got excited when I saw the post---hehehe. When is she having them? I bet you are anxious to see how the look? good luck on the delivery.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

omgosh how sweet!!!


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

That was a great video! They are some healthy active pups


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

WOW that was an amazing video! They are really fighting for space in there!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

So cool! That must be so special. Watching her grow and seeing the puppies inside her and then to finally meet them  I can't wait to see pics! I hope she has them soon :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I have just checked her and she is producing milk so hopefully they will be born with-in the next 24 hours....Hurayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## ~*~*Lola*~*~ (Jun 10, 2006)

post pics once they're born! i can't wait to c wat they look like!


----------



## sevdev (May 1, 2006)

**patiently waiting to see the adorable babies**


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I can't wait until she has those babies Julie :love5:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Aww I can't wait for the babies to be born!!


----------



## Piggiepi (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't wait!!! They are going to be so pretty!!! They're definitely active in there! Good luck to mommy and babies in these next crucial days!


----------



## Sariss (Jan 22, 2006)

Cute! 
Is this a one time breeding?


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

That is SOOO cool!! I've never seen puppies kick/move, so that was awesome to watch!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

THAT is by far the most awesome thing EVER!! It looks like they're trying to break out of there! I'm so excited for you!! That was so cool!


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

Keeping fingers crossed for a smooth delivery!! And of course pain-free!!


----------



## PrincessMarissa (May 18, 2006)

Best wishes to a speedy and easy delivery for your baby. I know you can hardly wait. I can't wait to see pics of the little ones.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Those videos are so neat  Good luck with Triny's delivery, Julie! I can't wait to see her adorable little puppies


----------



## mrvb (Mar 28, 2006)

That video was hysterical. Best wishes for a safe and easy delivery.


----------



## guinnypigsmom (Feb 9, 2006)

That video was beautiful!! You must be so excited!!! Can't wait to see the babies!!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

The videos were amazing! One of life's most beautiful sights....and we all got to share it with Triny! 

I'll be doing a "three cheers" for you guys when she has them! I'll be watching closely tonight!  CONGRATS, JULIE!  Triny is going to be a great mom.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

wow that video is amazing


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I will post when she has had them....up to now not a thing.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

still no puppies? i keep checking back to see if they've been born yet!


----------



## ilovebambam (Jun 16, 2006)

awwww you can see them moving in side!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Still no word? I'm a little worried about Triny. Everything ok?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I know the news but think it should come from Julie herself, unless someone else gets the okay to post it.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh wow, that's amazing ^_^ I hope everything goes okay with the puppies.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

**worries**

OMG I hope everything is ok!! I'm so worried about Triny and Julie!


----------

